# Setting up a trailer



## Baub (Apr 12, 2011)

Just picked up a Shorelander to put my 14' aluminum semi-v on. I just have a few questions on properly setting it up. Photos below-

It's my understanding that the weight of the boat should be on the keel with the weight on the rollers and the bunks should just be adjusted up to firmly touch the bottom. Correct?

Should the transom of the boat be even with the rear of the trailer?

How far from the keel should the bunks be set? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 12, 2011)

From the looks of it, your trailer looks like it's dialed in pretty good. For fitment, you want the keel rollers and bunks to take equal weight once the boat is snugged up on the bow stop. You want all bunks and rollers to be contacting and supporting the bottom of the boat. The keel rollers support the "spine" of the boat and the bunks support the floor from flexing. Your trailer looks like it's set up pretty well to start with. You may look under there with the boat on the trailer and make sure all components are making good contact with the boat.

As far as the transom goes, it should be close to the end of the trailer and bunks. The bunks provide a lot of support to the transom and you have to figure that the transom is designed to carry about 100 pounds worth of motor. From the looks of your trailer, if the transom is even with the end of the bunks, the wheels sit right to provide adequate tongue weight. Do you have other pics?

Also, where are you from? That lake looks like some scenery from E. WA or ID.


----------



## Baub (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Here are a few more pictures. The boat picture was taken at the southern end of Hemlock Lake, one of the western-most lakes in the chain of the finger lakes of Western New York. There is no build-up on the lake shore whatsoever. Totally natural- it is the water supply for Rochester NY. Powerboats are limited to 14' and 9.9 HP. No jet skis. A fisherman's heaven. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_Lakes.


----------



## Reelbig (Apr 14, 2011)

Very sweet picture 8)


----------



## dave shady (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks good from here, your trailer and mine are of the same MFG except mine is on a 18' but same style, fenders boxed in areas and all. Mine is a FLAT frame not V'd like yours. Nice pics too...... Rain and 40 here in Iowa today

Mine is a 1976


----------

